# Rimor Superbrig 727



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi all, 

My Herald is no more as I have traded it in for a 2002 Rimor Superbrig 727 on a Merc 316 chasis and only picked it up today.  I am happy with what I have seen of it so far although we are going away for a week in it Sunday so we will be giving it a good test! :wink: 

Anyone have any experience of Rimor and is there anything I should watch out for? :? :wink: 

Thanks 

Keith


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Congrats Keith hunny. Know nowt about these vans but just you enjoy!!!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Rimor*

Hi Keith,

We met briefly at Malvern and are going again this year but staying on the C/C site at Hanley Swan.

I've bought my Sailer 645TC in 2006 and this now has 37k so has been well used.

We've had 3x 3+ month trips in Europe and apart from a cracked shower tray, no major problems reported.

The shower tray was replaced under warranty and according to the repairer, the delivery time was pretty good coming from Italy as he has had customers with British built vans waiting over 6 months. The fact that they sent the wrong colour first time only held up the replacement by two weeks.

Southdowns are the main importer as you are probably aware and dealers are a bit thin on the ground with none now in Scotland.

Damp checks are supposed to be carried out every 6 months which I consider a bit excessive and Rimor insist you use the supplying dealer.

I've found minor quality control issues like screws being overtightened by air screwdrivers at the factory and a couple of lighting issues with the wiring to marker lights being pretty poor.

Superbrigs seem to find favour with the motocross/racing brigade with their large garages able to hold bikes, carts and all the accoutrements that go with it.

Mine is on the Mk 6 Transit dual rear wheel which is too low geared and a bit gutsy on fuel but loads of power and torque. It pulls from 35mph in 6th gear.

The Rimor factory also build Kentucky motorhomes.

I've met in with a few really old Rimors which appear to have stood the test of time well.

Hope you enjoy. Maybe see you again at Malvern.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Carol and Alan, thanks for the replys.  

Busy loading all of the junk/stuff back into the van ready to go off tomorrow. It is a good exercise as it gives us the opportunity to bin the things we have not used for ages...what is the betting we will need what we do not bring with us. :roll: 

We hope to have it just right for Malvern! :wink: 

thanks again 

Keith


----------



## Spikeyman (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone want a brand new rear skirt with corners direct from Italy for a Rimor 2008 onwards I have one going begging, still in original packing price aaround £450 plus shipping if anyone is is need and does not want to wait for one from Italy. Paid well over £500 for these but had to wait so long I had mine repaired.


----------

